# The Tiger Slingshot From Pocket Predator is AMAZING in many ways



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

. This slingshot is an extremely well designed slingshot. WhenI picked it up for the first time, it felt like it was specifically custom made to my hand. It feels perfectly balanced when I first picked it up. I had to go to Pocket Predators website to confirm the cost???????? This is high quality at a fraction of the cost it could sell for. Thanks Bill, Daranda and family.


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

This slingshot is for the winner of “Bark On Natty” competition, so it will not be shot until it reaches the winner.


----------



## 31610 (Aug 20, 2017)

Looks like high tech shooter Tag pretty cool also a neat little contest !


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

That’s fancy smancy Tag. That’s an awesome prize!


----------



## Northerner (Nov 9, 2010)

Looks great! Can you please post the measurements shown in the pic below (A, B & C)?


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

View attachment 254664
View attachment 254666
View attachment 254668
View attachment 254670
View attachment 254674
. This slingshot is one solid shooter


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

. This slingshot is one solid shooter


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

winnie and I appreciate everyone who entered this competition. With all Winnie is going through, I hope you will understand if I try to contact him before deceiding a winner.


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

Whoops wrong post


----------



## Covert5 (Feb 7, 2018)

Wow that's slick!


----------



## hoggy (Apr 17, 2017)

cool


----------



## MakoPat (Mar 12, 2018)

Wow! Nice flip.

Tag is awesome.


----------



## Flatband (Dec 18, 2009)

Very Nice Tag! Great work by Bill. I'll call it "A Tool And Die Makers Dream"! :bowdown:


----------



## Bill Hays (Aug 9, 2010)

Thanks for the review Tag.

This one has stripes... so it's the Tiger


----------



## romanljc (May 26, 2014)

Looks solid as hell nice


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

That's neat! I love the curve of the handle but don't shoot pinch grip, otherwise I would pick one up.


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

Words cannot describe the balance and quality of this slingshot. Everything about it is so well thought out. I figured Bill was coming up with something special, since we hadn’t heard from him for awhile, BUT I NEVER IN MY WILDEST IMAGINATION THINK HE WOULD COME UP WITH A SLINGSHOT OF THIS QUALITY FOR SUCH LITTLE MONEY


----------



## stevekt (Jul 3, 2012)

Tag said:


> Words cannot describe the balance and quality of this slingshot. Everything about it is so well thought out. I figured Bill was coming up with something special, since we hadn't heard from him for awhile, BUT I NEVER IN MY WILDEST IMAGINATION THINK HE WOULD COME UP WITH A SLINGSHOT OF THIS QUALITY FOR SUCH LITTLE MONEY


I don't think Bill designed these. I was under the impression these were generic Chinese manufactured slingshots that are being sold through Pocket Predator. Please correct me if I am mistaken.


----------



## hoggy (Apr 17, 2017)

stevekt said:


> Tag said:
> 
> 
> > Words cannot describe the balance and quality of this slingshot. Everything about it is so well thought out. I figured Bill was coming up with something special, since we hadn't heard from him for awhile, BUT I NEVER IN MY WILDEST IMAGINATION THINK HE WOULD COME UP WITH A SLINGSHOT OF THIS QUALITY FOR SUCH LITTLE MONEY
> ...


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

That may be correct Stevekt, I did something I try not to do, that is ASSUME. Either way, these are amazing slingshots, and the cost is fantastic. Thanks for letting me know.


----------



## hoggy (Apr 17, 2017)

it has to be good if tag and bill hays likes it.


----------



## VAshooter (Feb 10, 2015)

Amen! hoggy


----------

